# Mickey Mouse watch parts pen



## Bean_counter (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey everyone here is a Mickey Mouse watch parts pen that is wrapped around a gold ti and rhodium Le Roi Major. C&C welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 6, 2014)

@Bean_counter 
That is a Great looking pen. Love the kit also its one of my favorites. 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 6, 2014)

That is a very nice looking pen Michael. It goes great with that component set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 6, 2014)

Good job Bean.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 7, 2014)

Very neat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice, Michael!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 7, 2014)

Cool looking steampunk Mickey !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 7, 2014)

Well done!

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice job!! Did you make the blank your self? I watched a tutorial once and it looked fairly involved but the end result is well worth it!!


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 7, 2014)

BassBlaster said:


> Nice job!! Did you make the blank your self? I watched a tutorial once and it looked fairly involved but the end result is well worth it!!


 
Hey Bass I didnt make this one myself, but just got all the equipment bought so I can start making these and other cast blanks. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 7, 2014)

Cool. Im looking forward to seeing what you come up with! I got into casting for a minute. Was making snake blanks. I don't have the time or patients and had to many failures to make it worth my time so I sold most of my casting stuff. I hope you have better luck than me and be sure to post up your creations!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Jul 9, 2014)

Very cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2014)

Well done Michael. I agree - its a perfect match with the set


----------

